# Marina Coil?



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

My doctor has suggested i get fitted with the marina coil, because of my heavy periods and low iron count, but i'm not sure, i have looked online and to be honest the comments about the coil were not really for it, so has anyone used or have the marina coil fitted? Not sure what to do.Thanks Jane


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No personal experience, but don't assume the web accurately reflects the proportion of satisfied to dissatisfied patients.Seems a high percentage of the people who had a bad experience will go on line to talk about it or post a review. Very few people who had a good experience will bother to do that.Here is a UK site that has both good and bad reviews.http://www.ciao.co.uk/Reviews/Myrena_Coil__5095839http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/general_health...e-it-or-hate-it has some good reviews as well.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Kathleen, i think i need to discuss it a bit more with my doctor.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello HopeI am fairley new to forum,but i thought i would let you know that i had the Marina Coil fitted 3 years ago,it did ease my pain and also lightened my heavy periods considerably but unfortunately i suffered side effects so after 4 months i had it removed,but i must say it did help my period at the time.My periods were so bad i was advised to have a Hysterectomy but i really did not want that so i said no.I had been suffering very heavy,painful periods for 12 years and was at the end of my tether with them.Then when i was back at the hospital for an appointment the Doctored mentioned something called Microwave Endometrial Ablation,i had never heard of this,but was told what it entailed and i went home and had a think about it.I decided to give a try,what it entails is having the lining of your womb burnt away sounds painful but it was not.You get a General Anesthetic and the next thing you know you are awake and its done.I had no ill effects afterwards and 2 and a half years on have slight spotting sometimes but that is all.It was a miracle worker for me and had no need for a Hysterectomy.I hope you get something sorted out for yourself as periods can be miserable,believe me,i know! Take care.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello HopeI am fairley new to forum,but i thought i would let you know that i had the Marina Coil fitted 3 years ago,it did ease my pain and also lightened my heavy periods considerably but unfortunately i suffered side effects so after 4 months i had it removed,but i must say it did help my period at the time.My periods were so bad i was advised to have a Hysterectomy but i really did not want that so i said no.I had been suffering very heavy,painful periods for 12 years and was at the end of my tether with them.Then when i was back at the hospital for an appointment the Doctor mentioned something called Microwave Endometrial Ablation,i had never heard of this,but was told what it entailed and i went home and had a think about it.I decided to give a try,what it entails is having the lining of your womb burnt away sounds painful but it was not.You get a General Anesthetic and the next thing you know you are awake and its done.I had no ill effects afterwards and 2 and a half years on have slight spotting sometimes but that is all.It was a miracle worker for me and had no need for a Hysterectomy.I hope you get something sorted out for yourself as periods can be miserable,believe me,i know! Take care.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

SO SORRY I POSTED SAME REPLY TWICE!!


----------



## Overit (Oct 9, 2009)

I am getting one fitted in a few months when I get a laparascopy to check for endometriosis. I also have adenomyosis (Endometriosis of the uterine muscle) so the doc suggested the Mirena coil for that. Can I ask Diana what your side effects were? Thanks


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

The side effects i suffered were very painful breasts,weight loss(which i could not afford to lose!) and depression.Please do not let that put you off trying the Marina Coil,as it can help with periods and you hopefully will get some relief.Unfortunately i was just one of the unlucky ones who got side effects.Best of luck.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a question: do you have children already? Am asking this cause they say it is not recommended that you get a coil unless you already gave birth. These days they say that these new coils are no risk anymore but my gyno told me she wouldn't advise it unless the woman already has a child.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

HelloYes i have a son,but i was not asked at the time if i had any children.When i had coil fitted i had my son.


----------

